

Sign up for Myspace Developer Access - sanj
http://developer.myspace.com/Modules/APPs/Pages/splash.aspx

======
gscott
You have to have a MySpace account before signing up.

This has caused me to break a promise to myself that I would prefer to be
dragged apart by wild horses before having a dreaded MySpace account.

There is just too much money & exposure to loose by not signing up, I now have
a MySpace account.

------
sanj
50 million people can't be wrong... Can they?

~~~
api
Yeah, they can. :)

